# About getting diagnosed



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

For the past few years, I've been dealing with what I think is IBS but my mom and my boyfriend are really pushing for me to go to the doctor and rule out any other possibilities. I am petrified of what they are going to do to me there. I remember a few years back I went to a doctor for headache problems, and three hours later, I walked out of the hospital diagnosed with a *heart murmur* which mysteriously disapeared a month later at a check up appointment. Freaking doctors...So what can I expect when I go? And should I see my general doctor before going to a specialist or just call and get a referral?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im pretty certaim you will not be able to just call your GP and get a referral. Its well worth going to see them and see what they have to say, and if they think you need to they will refer you to a specialist.It is very important that you get yourself checked out as the symptoms overlap for many diseases that are really serious. I hope you feel ebtter really soon,Nikki


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

CollegeGirl~My guess is that everyone's first trip to a gastro is different, but I can tell you what I went through. My doc got me a referral to him and his office sent me tons of paper work to fill out and then bring it back when I went to the appointment. It started out normal, wt., bp, temp., etc...The doc came in and spoke with me and asked me questions and was able to diagnose me very quick b/c of the symptoms I was having(I have ulcerative colitis). He then had his nurse come in and I know this sounds terrifying, but its really not as bad as it sounds, he did a rectal exam. He did this to check for blood, which I tested positive for. He then scheduled me for a colonoscopy and it backed up his dx as it being ulcerative colitis. The scope was easy--its the prep that's the worse, but its not terrible. I'm in college too and I'm graduating in May. Its been tough going through school with this, but I've stuck it out and all. I've received tons of support from my family, husband, doctors, professors, and from this bulletin board. Keep your head up--if you do visit a gastro, its not to bad and if you get one like I have, he's wonderful!! Hope all goes well for you and I hope that this post helps you too. Best Wishes!!


----------



## 22443 (Apr 12, 2005)

Well thanks everyone...I'll probably call my doc next month for an appointment once school is over. while I'm posting, does anyone know how to add your profile to the penpals forum?


----------

